# [access] mehrere Tabellen in csv Dateien exportieren (automatisch)



## Schrumpel (26. April 2005)

ich muss jede woche eine auswertung in access machen und erstelle etwa 50 bis 60 tabellen durch Tabellenerstellungs abfragen. nun möchte ich diese tabellen aber nicht mehr alle einzeln von hand exportieren sondern einfach zum schluß alle auf einmal. ist auf die dauer etwas stumpf das von hand exportieren.
ist sowas möglich?
hab es schon mit makros versucht aber leider fehlanzeige.
kann man die funktion des exportassistenen irgendwie automatisieren?
alle vorhandenen tabellen sollen lediglich mit dem tabellennamen als txt dateien und ";" als trennzeichen gespeichert werden.

mfg
schrumpel


----------



## mage (26. April 2005)

Benutze das TableDefs Objekt in der Datenbank, dabei kannst Du durch alle Tabellen in der Datenbank durchlaufen.
Du brauchst nur als Basis ein Makro für eine Tabelle, was Du ja aufzeichnen kannst.
Das Makro passt du dann an, so das du ihm den Exportierenden Tabellennamen einfach mitgibst.


----------



## Schrumpel (27. April 2005)

daran werde ich mich dann mal versuchen.
danke.


----------

